# New stock for Marlin Model 80 22lr bolt action???



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

I have my grandad's Marlin Model 80 22 Bolt Action rifle. I have cleaned it up and am working on getting the new clips to work right. The stock has a crack all down the side right by the bolt action. I have been looking online and can't seem to find any replacemant stocks. I would keep the original stock but I want a new stock that I can take out and not worry about the crack getting worse or falling apart. Any ideas where one can be found??


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

ebay has a model 80 stock for auction now. it ends in 2 days. good luck


----------

